# My Flowering Room Set Up



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 27, 2011)

For those that might be interested, this is my flowering room set up.  I have a 3 x 6.5' closet that I run 2 600W HPS in.

1.  The wall to the left of the door.  This wall has most of the electrical.

2.  The end wall.  The ballasts are here as I really have no stealth place that has enough room to put them.

3.  This is the wall opposite the door.  The lights connect separately to a 4 x 4 x 6 wye with the insulated ducting running into the crawl space where I have a 6" Vortex fan located.

4.  The other end wall where the oscillating fan resides.

5.  The ceiling where I have a 150 cfm bathroom type exhaust fan located.

The floor has 2 4" passive intakes and the wall to the right of the door also has a passive inlet that I do not use all the time.


----------



## Locked (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice way to utilize that closet THG...I see you use those yo yo hangers. I hate them things...lol  If you ever need to replace them try a pair of Pro Grips. I think they are probably the best light hangers out there. Also can be used to hang filters etc.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2011)

Very Nice setup. clean and well Done..I remember seeing your room befor and it had a few Ladies in there...is this gonna be your  grow log?..Ill like to fallow along...MOJO for the closet My Ladie

:48:

take care and be safe


----------



## Locked (Aug 27, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Very Nice setup. clean and well Done..I remember seeing your room befor and it had a few Ladies in there...is this gonna be your  grow log?..Ill like to fallow along...MOJO for the closet My Ladie
> 
> :48:
> 
> take care and be safe



Check this out...http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57808


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you for posting this. I need to tweak my grow room I think.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 27, 2011)

so do you have 4 in duct to each light, then they WYE into a 6in duct that goes to your fan?


----------



## burner (Aug 27, 2011)

That's some professional looking work there THG, I'm stealing your idea for the ballast shelves


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks all.  Someone in another thread had asked if I would post pics of my grow room.  

I also have another small space that I use for vegging.  My "Mostly Mandala" grow is in there now along with a few other vegging plants.

Dman--yes, that is the way it is set up.


----------



## stevetberry (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice closet, mine is very similar except that I have my lights running parallel (spelling) and my exhaust fan is going to the attic.  I have seen your post about running them parallel and I never thought about the air getting hotter as it goes from light to light.  One day I will see what the temps are on each light.  Why do you have your exhaust running into the crawl space instead of going to the attic?  Is that panda film on your walls?  How do you like the oscillating fan that you are uning?  I am constantly replacing mine, I have recently went with a 18" air king that is wall mounted and so far I am pleased and love the wall mount, one less thing in the way.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 27, 2011)

stevetberry said:
			
		

> Nice closet, mine is very similar except that I have my lights running parallel (spelling) and my exhaust fan is going to the attic.  I have seen your post about running them parallel and I never thought about the air getting hotter as it goes from light to light.  One day I will see what the temps are on each light.  Why do you have your exhaust running into the crawl space instead of going to the attic?  Is that panda film on your walls?  How do you like the oscillating fan that you are uning?  I am constantly replacing mine, I have recently went with a 18" air king that is wall mounted and so far I am pleased and love the wall mount, one less thing in the way.



I actually exhaust either under my deck or back into my living space, depending on the season.  I do not vent into the attic because hot moist air in a place with little air movement is a recipe for mold.

Yes, that is Panda film on the walls.

I just got that oscillating fan.  The 16" ones that mount on the wall just take up so much room.  I decided to try one of these tower fans and see how it works.

Here are the girls back in the closet.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 27, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> First I'd like to just say hello -- this is my very first post to Passion. I once did a two year grow out doors in S. Oregon. I learned a lot -- mostly how much work it is being a farmer. Many years later I find myself living on a boat in a lake situated in a federal park. I don't care. I need to grow weed. I have set up a small 3 1/2 X 4' tent in the back of the boat and planted the ten seeds I recieved in the mail the other day. I'm waiting for them to sprout. I soaked them for a day -- they all sank -- and then I just popped them into the pots of soil I plan to grow them in until I sex them. They are under about 15k of CFL grow lights. I will flower them under a 400w HPS. I started them using CFL because it has been averaging 109 degrees F out here on the lake lately, and it has been a challenge keeping the temps cool enough anywhere in the boat, let alone in a tent. They are resting at about 78 degrees under the CFLs.
> 
> The anticipation I am feeling as I hope and pray that my seeds pop is about the same as when I had my last son -- 20 years ago.
> 
> If this post is inapropriate on this page please accept my apology and kindly dirrect me to a better place


Hello fellow grower  I am sure nobody minds you popping into this thread, especially since you're new. Welcome to The Passion by the way. You will find lots of friendly, helpful people here, not to mention some "spirited" debates about personal prefferences and passionate opinions.

Your mention of using CFLs in your grow is a good way to elicit a empassioned response from several peeps about lights and heat. If you are having a challenge with lights and heat, the T5HO flourescent fixtures are the best choice. 

They actually put out the highest lumen to watt ratio of any lights available, other than the metal halide and high pressure sodium. The "cool" thing with the T5s is that they are also the coolest running per lumen output.  

If you're interested in these, check out HTGsupply.com, discount hydro.com, accessdiscounts.com. Just a few of the online grow supply shops with good prices and service. If you have any questions, don't be afraid to ask. We love to give our opinions


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 28, 2011)

Hushpuppy, just so you know....T5s put out the same or more lumens per watt than MH.  For example a 400W MH puts out 36,000 lumens or 90 lumens per watt (and they actually take more than 400Ws to run so the actual lumens are under 90/w).  A 54W T5 HO puts out 5000 lumens or 92.6 lumens per watt.

HemperFi--Welcome to MP.  You will get more responses with your own thread.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 28, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Hushpuppy, just so you know....T5s put out the same or more lumens per watt than MH.  For example a 400W MH puts out 36,000 lumens or 90 lumens per watt (and they actually take more than 400Ws to run so the actual lumens are under 90/w).  A 54W T5 HO puts out 5000 lumens or 92.6 lumens per watt.
> 
> HemperFi--Welcome to MP.  You will get more responses with your own thread.


Yeah, that's right they do have a higher lumen per watt than the MH. I forgot that. I was thinking about the fact that the two are right about the same, but that the T5s produce less heat and got my numbers backwards.:doh: ..Keep me straight


----------



## load3dic3 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Thanks all.  Someone in another thread had asked if I would post pics of my grow room.




That was me:hubba:. And thank you so much for showing use your grow room.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey Goddess; Have you seen the Digilux bulbs? They boast 45k lumens for the 400w MH, and the Maxlume MH400w boasts 39k lumens, and the Interlux MH400w boasts 40k lumens. I don't know how much is lost in driving them with standard ballasts but the digital ballasts say that they are like 95% efficient. I wish they would post all of this important information with the product so that one can make a more informed decision when buying products.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info--I don't think I have seen a 400MH over 36,000 lumens.  It is nice to know that they are getting more efficient.  I doubt however that I will ever go back to MH.  I am just so much in love with the T5s.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 1, 2011)

It's about penetration. T5s have great lummins, but they have a very shallow penetration. They are good for seedlings and a short while during vedge, but when your plants get high and deep, you need the Mh or HPS. I have been studying this for weeks. CFLs have about the same penetration as the T5s, and they work just as well for vedging in the first few weeks, but neither of them will grow weed like a HID. It's a fact.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 1, 2011)

I will put my T5 grows up against MH any time (for vegging).  IMO, the fact that you can keep the T5s right on top of the plants while you have to keep MH a foot or so away because of the heat, makes up for the lesser penetration of the T5.  

I am speaking from experience here.  I ran MH for vegging for many many years before I discovered T5s.  I recently gave away a 400W MH, I have another 400W and a 250W in storage.  I will most likely never ever go back to MH again.  I really believe the T5s to be superior in almost every way for vegging.  The thing with using CFLs for vegging is more the cost per lumen than the lack of penetration--T5s and MH will give you about 33% more usable light for the same watts used.


----------

